# faire profil bas



## vegangirl

Bonjour. Quelle est la traduction de la phrase "faire profil bas" ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## tie-break

Je dirais : revoir ses ambitions à la baisse (profil = tête) ; faire profil bas = baisser la tête.

Mais attends une confirmation


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Pas tout à fait Stéf, c'est selon le Trésor : "− _Profil haut, profil bas._ Hypothèse maximale, minimale d'un programme d'action.".

Du coup quand on dit de quelqu'un qu'il fait "profil bas", c'est qu'il se fait petit, ou qu'il a peu d'ambition dans un domaine particulier.

Par exemple : Pour l'UIMM c'est plutôt qu'elle adopte l'attitude de quelqu'un qui laisse passer la tempête sans essayer de la contrer (en rentrant la tête et les épaules en attendant que ça passe)
Pour le pilote de rallye c'est plutôt qu'il craint l'épreuve et qu'il a peu d'ambition de gagner.


----------



## Aoyama

Je pense d'ailleurs que l'expression est un calque de l'anglais (to keep a low profile)...
Mais je dirais plutôt "garder un profil bas" que "_faire _profil bas"; On pense à un "télescopage" avec l'expression "faire bonne figure" ...


----------



## Nicomon

Comme l'expression « *faire* profil bas » ne m'est pas familière... je préfère ne pas me prononcer.

Quant à « garder un profil bas » (qui me semble plus calqué) ces quelques lignes tirées de La traduction raisonnée (au bas de la p. 490)



> L'expression « adopter un profil bas » (var. « garder, maintenir, conserver un profil bas ») est assez répandue dans la francophonie... Son emploi demeure néanmoins critiquable, compte tenu des ressources dont dispose la langue pour rendre de façon claire l'idée de (to keep a low profile). On peut songer à des expressions telles que :
> « essayer de ne pas se faire remarquer; s'effacer; adopter une attitude discrète; rester dans l'ombre/au second plan/coi; ne pas faire de vague; etc. »


----------



## Maître Capello

_Faire profil bas_ = rester humble, écouter les autres, suivre leur avis…


----------



## Aoyama

Nicomon a raison pour "garder un profil bas", qui est quelque peu calqué aussi .
"Adopter un profil bas" est plus correct, comme le sont les autres exemples :


> « garder, maintenir, conserver un profil bas »)


 
Quant à "faire profil bas" ... "Faire profil" me semble bizarre ... Mais bon ...


----------



## geve

Aoyama said:


> Quant à "faire profil bas" ... "Faire profil" me semble bizarre ... Mais bon ...


_Faire profil bas_ sonne mieux à mes oreilles que _garder un profil bas_ qui me paraît vraiment un calque de l'anglais pour le coup... ou même _adopter un profil bas_. 
Et puis ce n'est pas "faire profil" qu'il faut entendre, mais bien "faire profil bas". L'adjectif change tout !  Comme on dit _faire bonne figure_ justement... ou _faire amende honorable_...


----------



## Nanon

Mille fois d'accord avec Geve. "Faire profil" tout court ou "faire profil haut" semblent certainement bizarres, mais _"faire profil bas"_, dans le sens de "se faire oublier", est très répandu en France de nos jours. Calque ou pas.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Salut à tous et à toutes!

J'aimerais ranimer ce fil pour demander si on peut dire, au lieu de "faire profil bas" tout simplement "profil bas" ou même "le profil bas"--comme de façon adjectivale? 

Par exemple, au lieu de dire "J'ai fait profil bas, et je suis restée à ma place," pourrait-on dire "Profil bas/le profil bas, je suis restée à ma place"?

Merci infiniment de vouloir bien m'éclairer!

~~~Graine de Moutarde


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, l'expression consacrée est bien _*faire* profil bas_ ; vous ne pouvez supprimer le verbe dans ce cas.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> l'expression consacrée est bien _*faire* profil bas_


C'est incontestable, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on devrait s'interdire de l'utiliser sans verbe, comme d'autres expressions tirées du même tonneau : [*garder*] _le nez dans son assiette, dans son journal_ => se faire petit.

En conséquence, on peut très bien dire : « *Profil bas*, je suis restée à ma place. » C'est licite et ce sera compris, tout comme : « Le nez dans mon assiette, je n'ai pas insisté. »


----------



## Bezoard

Je doute de cette possibilité. Pour "_le nez dans son assiette_", ça marche, parce que le verbe peut très bien être _être : être le nez dans son assiette_, et que _être_ peut être supprimé.
Il n'en va pas de même pour _profil bas_ ; on ne dit pas ou en tout cas pas courament "_être profil bas_".
Avec les expressions comportant _faire, faire mauvaise figure, faire profil bas, faire pitié_, je vois mal comment supprimer le verbe en tête de phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Pour "_le nez dans son assiette_", ça marche, parce que le verbe peut très bien être _être : être le nez dans son assiette_, et que _être_ peut être supprimé.


Oui, _être_ ou encore _avoir_ : _*[ayant]* le nez dans son assiette._

Et on ne dit en effet ni _être_ ni _avoir profil bas_.

+++
On pourrait éventuellement envisager _*le* profil bas_ avec l'article défini, comme on dit _*la* tête haute_, mais il s'agirait alors plutôt du sens propre que figuré.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je ne vois pas ce qui vous gêne dans « *Profil bas*, je suis restée à ma place. » C'est inhabituel, mais clairement compris. 
Avec l'article défini, je ne vois pas en quoi ça relèverait plus du sens propre que figuré.


----------



## Locape

Je pourrais comprendre en effet ce que veut dire l'auteur, mais je penserais aussi qu'il ne s'exprime pas correctement, pour ma part.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Entendu! Je garderai "*faire* profil bas" alors. Merci!


----------



## JClaudeK

Graine de Moutarde said:


> Par exemple, au lieu de dire "J'ai fait profil bas, et je suis restée à ma place," pourrait-on dire "Profil bas/le profil bas, je suis restée à ma place"


Je suis d'accord avec MC, il faut garder le verbe "faire".
Mais tu peux écrire :
*Faisant* profil bas, je suis restée à ma place.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Avec l'article défini, je ne vois pas en quoi ça relèverait plus du sens propre que figuré.


Tout simplement parce qu'il n'y a pas d'article dans l'expression consacrée _faire profil bas_ et que cela n'aurait aucun sens de dire _faire le profil bas_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ça ne répond pas à ma question, qui portait sur ta phrase du message 14 :


> On pourrait éventuellement envisager _*le* profil bas_ avec l'article défini, comme on dit _*la* tête haute_, mais il s'agirait alors plutôt du sens propre que figuré.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je parlais pourtant justement de mon précédent message (№ 14) !  L'expression consacrée pour le sens figuré est sans article (_faire profil bas_), au contraire du sens propre _*la* tête haute_. J'ai donc suggéré que _le profil bas_ serait aussi plutôt à prendre au sens propre que figuré.


----------



## Fernand de Toulon

Je renchéris sur l’expression consacrée : _profil_, au sens de contour visible est indissociable du verbe _faire_, et de l’adjectif _bas_. 
Pour exprimer une posture en retrait, 
_se faire tout petit_ (comme pour _éviter d’attirer la foudre_)_._

[autre analogie possible au coq de basse-cour, ou mâle dominant]: 
_Baisser la crête, garder la crête basse,_ (cf. antonyme anglais "_chiken!_"/"poule mouillée"

_n'en mener pas large :_ mener son cheval_ avec prudence  _en lui _tenant la bride (courte).
être dans ses petits souliers_

Toutes ces expressions au sens figuré ne sont pas modifiables impunément (comme ces clés forgées dites _passe-partout_ qui faussent la serrure)


----------

